# Looking for advice.



## kippax02 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello,

Hoping someone can help, my partner and I are hoping to retire in the next couple of years and we have discussed between ourselves the subject of moving to the sun has an option. We have been told that renting is this best way to go to start with, also I've been advise that living in a static mobile home is another way. Could anybody give me any information that could help with our decisions ie: websites etc. Thanks in advance.

P.S. Sorry forgot to mention the areas we are looking at would be mainland Spain or the Carnary Islands.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kippax02 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hoping someone can help, my partner and I are hoping to retire in the next couple of years and we have discussed between ourselves the subject of moving to the sun has an option. We have been told that renting is this best way to go to start with, also I've been advise that living in a static mobile home is another way. Could anybody give me any information that could help with our decisions ie: websites etc. Thanks in advance.
> 
> P.S. Sorry forgot to mention the areas we are looking at would be mainland Spain or the Carnary Islands.


Hi there,
And presuming that when you say mainland Spain you're really talking about the south of Spain?
Many people recommend renting first for a variety of reasons. Moving to another country to live is a huge step for most people and if you rent it's a way of testing the waters. What if you miss family too much? What if you find you can't stand the heat? What if you find you don't like the area that you initially thought was perfect? It's more difficult to suss out an area when you're in another country. You haven't got the cultural background that you've got in your native land and it can be difficult to assess things you didn't need to or didn't have in the UK. If you want a garden, but don't have a watering system for example you can end up being a slave to the hose pipe.
As for a static mobile home, I don't know, but I've heard it can be pretty expensive and that you have to be sure you're really going to have the facilities that were promised. I've also seen some sites where the homes were jam packed in and where, in the summer, they were heaving and very noisy, but that's not a very researched opinion. There have to be some nice sites too.


----------



## kippax02 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Would you live in a static in the UK when temperatures can easily hit 100f (more inside)?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Once you have your mind made up, it is no big deal moving to Spain. But, do not do anything stupid i.e selling your UK home for the move. Keep retreat roads open and ensure if retreat is awaiting ensure it is a dignified retreat.

Static home can be OK, but they are static homes. They are alright for a month in the autumn but can be cold during winter nights and too hot in July and August.

You can rent a 2 bedroom apartment centrally located in a decent resort with all year round open supermarkets for €650 per month including electricity in the off season October- April. Therefore, no need to rush to buy property.

Keep an open mind. Listen, see, experience and make up your own mind and ignore what most will tell you. Spend some time going back over posts on this site. Take notes. List must haves, like to haves and what not to have e.g proximity to shops, beach, restaurants, airport, garden centre, etc.

So you are hell-bent on buying:- Walk the area. Ensure the local sewage plant is not where you want to live. Can the area be loud during high tourist season? Is the area too quiet in winter months? Is it on the level. Hills can be difficult to walk in July.

I don't know what time on hands you have, but if you can come to Spain initially for no less than 6 weeks in the off season, it would be a good starting point. Believe me, there is nothing like hands-on experience to make your mind up. It is a renters paradise in Spain and private rentals are easy to pick up.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

One thing I forgot to say, Kippa. If you are looking for work in Spain you are facing a steep uphill battle which probably, you will lose.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Leper said:


> Once you have your mind made up, it is no big deal moving to Spain. But, do not do anything stupid i.e selling your UK home for the move. Keep retreat roads open and ensure if retreat is awaiting ensure it is a dignified retreat.
> 
> Static home can be OK, but they are static homes. They are alright for a month in the autumn but can be cold during winter nights and too hot in July and August.
> 
> ...



650 euros a month for a two bedroom property?? Wow, what does it include? A private football pitch, tennis court, swimming pool, golf club?? That's a very luxury price. The real cost for a 2 bedroom place is around 250-300 euros a month maximum!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pablo1 said:


> 650 euros a month for a two bedroom property?? Wow, what does it include? A private football pitch, tennis court, swimming pool, golf club?? That's a very luxury price. The real cost for a 2 bedroom place is around 250-300 euros a month maximum!


Depends a lot on where s/he's looking, wouldn't you say? Prices in Navarra are likely to be a lot cheaper than many places in the south.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pablo1 said:


> 650 euros a month for a two bedroom property?? Wow, what does it include? A private football pitch, tennis court, swimming pool, golf club?? That's a very luxury price. The real cost for a 2 bedroom place is around 250-300 euros a month maximum!


I had to laugh at that. Eight years ago we paid €900 a month for a two bedroomed apartment. It was in a complex with well maintained landscaped grounds and a large communal swimming pool with gym and sauna.
It depends entirely on location. The going rate for a two bed townhouse around here would be from €600 a month up to €1000. For an apartment in an urb, no pool or communal gardens, about €500. 
What you pay depends on the 'desirability' of the area. Location..


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Depends a lot on where s/he's looking, wouldn't you say? Prices in Navarra are likely to be a lot cheaper than many places in the south.


Around 400-425 euros a month for a 2 bedroom flat in Estella where you have all the amenities like hospital, supermarkets, doctors, shops etc

The Navarra government offers more benefits once you have been living in the region for more than two years, this is likely the reason why housing is more expensive here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pablo1 said:


> Around 400-425 euros a month for a 2 bedroom flat in Estella where you have all the amenities like hospital, supermarkets, doctors, shops etc
> 
> The Navarra government offers more benefits once you have been living in the region for more than two years, this is likely the reason why housing is more expensive here.


OK
So where did the figure 250 - 300€ max in your previous post come from?


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK
> So where did the figure 250 - 300€ max in your previous post come from?


That figure was for a flat in Alicante. I used a website in Spanish that lists all the properties for rent. I don't know if you have used it before but it's called idealista?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pablo1 said:


> That figure was for a flat in Alicante. I used a website in Spanish that lists all the properties for rent. I don't know if you have used it before but it's called idealista?


It's listed in the FAQ's in number 7.
As others have said, I think 250 - 300€ is very cheap and I'm not sure what kind of area/ condition you'd get for that


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hold on Guys! Pablo is entitled to his opinion too. If he can get cheaper rental then good for him. Furthermore, it is an indictment for property investors that rentals are not easy to source.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leper said:


> Hold on Guys! Pablo is entitled to his opinion too. If he can get cheaper rental then good for him. Furthermore, it is an indictment for property investors that rentals are not easy to source.


Of course!
It's difficult when talking about average prices. I think it's safe to say that it's not easy to find a "nice" 2 bedroom flat for 300€ or below in Valencia, but it's not impossible


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Of course!
> It's difficult when talking about average prices. I think it's safe to say that it's not easy to find a "nice" 2 bedroom flat for 300€ or below in Valencia, but it's not impossible


Things are cheap for a reason. That reason may of course be 'unreasonable'. I read once that it costs about 5p to manufacture and package a bottle of scent retailing at £40.
But part of its appeal is the fact that the price is high....it confers an air of luxury, exclusivity wthich it wouldn't have if it was sold in Tesco for £9.99.
Same with property. Extranerjo once described a property she was selling for under €200k. Round here that kind of property could sell for at least three times as much.
All down to location. Marbella isn't Magaluf.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Depends a lot on where s/he's looking, wouldn't you say? Prices in Navarra are likely to be a lot cheaper than many places in the south.


I'm sure it does vary with area, however, a number of friends around where we live in France spend the whole winter in coastal Spain in apartments all utilities included, and none pay more than 350€ for the 6 months.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can rent a furnished 3-bed village house for €300 a month if you go inland.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

pablo1 said:


> 650 euros a month for a two bedroom property?? Wow, what does it include? A private football pitch, tennis court, swimming pool, golf club?? That's a very luxury price. The real cost for a 2 bedroom place is around 250-300 euros a month maximum!


250 / 300 Euros is the price of one room in a shared house in my city.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You can rent a furnished 3-bed village house for €300 a month if you go inland.


Can you really?
Could you point me in the direction of where (geographically)?
Not sarcastic, genuinely interested


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can you really?
> Could you point me in the direction of where (geographically)?
> Not sarcastic, genuinely interested


There are a few advertised in La Axarquia for that price, so I'm sure there will be in other inland Andalucia areas too.

Casas rústicas en alquiler en La Axarquía, Málaga — idealista


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

An even cheaper one here - €250 per month for a 3 bed, new build, furnished village house.


Alquiler de casa de pueblo en calle casas nuevas, 15, Arriate


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

To add my ten penneth!

We've been living in the Torrevieja/Villamartin/Cabo Roig area for 4 years now and in three different apartments. All of them have been very nice indeed and all of them cost 350 euros per month plus electric/water/TV/internet. There is no shortage of apartments/houses at this sort of price

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stevec2x said:


> To add my ten penneth!
> 
> We've been living in the Torrevieja/Villamartin/Cabo Roig area for 4 years now and in three different apartments. All of them have been very nice indeed and all of them cost 350 euros per month plus electric/water/TV/internet. There is no shortage of apartments/houses at this sort of price
> 
> Steve


Yes, under 300€ I would imagine it is a lot more difficult to find a decent apartment.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> An even cheaper one here - €250 per month for a 3 bed, new build, furnished village house.
> 
> 
> Alquiler de casa de pueblo en calle casas nuevas, 15, Arriate


Yes, that does seem like a good deal, but that kind of house just looks like it would be so cold. Maybe because right now it pouring down here and has been for days which is very unusual.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

pablo1 said:


> 650 euros a month for a two bedroom property?? Wow, what does it include? A private football pitch, tennis court, swimming pool, golf club?? That's a very luxury price. The real cost for a 2 bedroom place is around 250-300 euros a month maximum!


The real cost of a 2 bedroom property where I live is 650 a month, excluding football pitch, tennis court, golf club, and bills. It does, however, include a pool.

I'm sure there are 2 bedroom properties costing 1000+ somewhere.

When somebody is asking about places on mainland Spain and the Canary Islands, giving a "real cost" figure is a bit silly.

It's a question of location and neighbours.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

stevec2x said:


> To add my ten penneth!
> 
> We've been living in the Torrevieja/Villamartin/Cabo Roig area for 4 years now and in three different apartments. All of them have been very nice indeed and all of them cost 350 euros per month plus electric/water/TV/internet. There is no shortage of apartments/houses at this sort of price
> 
> Steve


There you are €350 per month rental. Then water, tv, internet, refuse are added in. I know electricity is usually a deserved extra, but the rest of the utilities?????????
I have even seen owned parking space being charged as an extra. 

I'd rather do business with the guy who has a composite charge re total rental plus electricity charges.

Hint:- Know everything payable before you decide. Beware of hidden extras.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

It obviously varies enormously from area to area, but even here in expensive Jávea you can get a furnished 3 bed apartment 25m from the beach for 500€ or less.

There was a 4 bed 2 bath a little further back available a couple of months ago for 450€ a month.


----------

